# DW -Yes or No ? Shelby Mustang



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

source SuperCarsofLondon


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

O yes


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

yes please


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes indeed!


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

I like yes


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeeee


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I dare someone to say no to that, whilst i am a big one for each to there own if you dislike that you deserve a padded white cell


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

How mad is that, going for a test drive at 3.00 today, can't bloody wait.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh Hell Yes!!!


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

oh yes


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

hell yes!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Guy at a bike dealer near me has one and it looks smart in gunmetal grey. Wouldn't own one though


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh Oh Oh....Absolutely a YES


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

It's a Shelby Mustang... mental, stupid...really not that good of an idea to own one over here but hell yes I would have one!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes please!!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hell yeah.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

yes of course!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

In the USA, without a doubt; in the UK, not really practical in any way. But hell yeah!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, practical or not


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

sure why not


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Definitely yes


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hell yeah😉


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

It's a yes from me. Hopefully it would roll better than by neighbours pair of stangs


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

justina3 said:


> I dare someone to say no to that, whilst i am a big one for each to there own if you dislike that you deserve a padded white cell


You best get my straight jacket ready then, i'd rather a corvette or an M4


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

If it drives as goods as it looks YES.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just been on a test drive in one, but it was the eco boost 2.3lt turbo, and the car drives perfectly on the roads. The interior is lovely, seats are very nice, it's just one thing I found is the back,not much space and head room but it did turn a lot of heads and thumbs.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes yes yes.
Love the red and black combo as well.


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes Yes


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

chongo said:


> Just been on a test drive in one, but it was the eco boost 2.3lt turbo, and the car drives perfectly on the roads. The interior is lovely, seats are very nice, it's just one thing I found is the back,not much space and head room but it did turn a lot of heads and thumbs.


Nooooooooo, a Mustang shouldn't have a little 2.3 litre engine and it shouldn't have a turbo either, if its going to be done its got to be the 5 litre V8 model.

What was the exhaust sound like with the 2.3 motor?? was there much turbo sound there too.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I know, would love the v8, but been there before (petrol) you could here the exhaust note and turbo through the gears, I tell you some think it turn a lot of heads for sure.


----------



## Iptsoe (Jun 28, 2015)

Without hesitation!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes from me.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

No, With the exception of 1 or 2 Yank Cars. I pretty much dislike everything else they have ever made.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hell yeah!!! :thumb:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes of course :car:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

If i lived in the USA, yes


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG yes


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

yep!!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Amazing,YES.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Big YES


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Not normally an American car fan ...but a yes for me


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes but not in red!


----------

